# Recommend decent light weight passive front show speakers



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking for recommendations for a pair of PA speakers that would work well with a Yorkville 1610 powered mixer. 
Usage is for a 4 piece rock band and it will be mainly (probably exclusively) vocals. I suppose the ability to mic everything into the front show would be a nice option but I don't think we'll be going there any time soon. 
Ideally, I'd like to keep the main driver no bigger than 12" but able to handle the power without being overworked by the powered mixer. 
Also, the lighter the better. Prefer easier to handle/load in/out and set up quickly without throwing my back out! 
So far I've looked at the Yorkville Elite 12's but wonder if there are decent alternatives.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Atomic CLRs -- they have a passive model. And if you really want to save on the weight get them with neodymium drivers and they're around 33 lbs for the wedge. I'd get the wedges -- same sound, more versatile. Downside: there's a wait for them they're that good...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Atomic CLRs -- they have a passive model. And if you really want to save on the weight get them with neodymium drivers and they're around 33 lbs for the wedge. I'd get the wedges -- same sound, more versatile. Downside: there's a wait for them they're that good...


I'm sure they're fantastic but that's way too rich for my blood! The Yorkville Elites were already a bit "spendy" for my budget.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

EV has some interesting choices these days. I bought the powered Zlx series but they also have a passive choices.
Worth looking into and nice and light. They also has a wedge design to them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Might want to look at the Peavey PR12 or even better the PR15. It's inexpensive, light and does it's job. Specially if you are just going to use it for vocals. We use PR12s for monitors before, but lately we've been using it as our FOH speakers when we need to bring our own PA. Not ideal but it works for small venues.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm sure they're fantastic but that's way too rich for my blood! The Yorkville Elites were already a bit "spendy" for my budget.


Ahh...sort of a triangle: price - performance - weight -- pick two -- type of thing. 

We have EV Live X 12's, powered, that are not bad for the FOH sound. Not light though, but not having amps in them would shave probably 15-20 lbs off them. I used to have a Yorkville Elite 10 and it was a loud, but very trebly, little speaker. Get the non-fuzzy coating if you go with Elites. The fuzz coating falls off too easily.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Ahh...sort of a triangle: price - performance - weight -- pick two -- type of thing.


You got it! I'm trying to run up the middle as best as I can. We're currently using Yorkville Pulse 283's which just barely do the job. I'd like a bit more headroom to handle the amp we're pushing through it and a smaller footprint, yet a bigger speaker. (one 12" instead of two 10"). 

Thanks guys for the ideas so far.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I also would try EV cabs. I am using a set of SX300 and they are light( 33lbs) and bullet proof.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I am VERY happy with my EV LiveX passives. They are light enough and the best set of passive speakers I have owned to date.

model is ELX112


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The Yorkville stuff generally sits very nicely in the middle of the $$/performance/weight triangle... maybe slightly biased towards heavier weight in exchange for performance/price. For just vocals, the E10P is pretty decent and compact, paired with a sub it's not bad for smaller venues.


----------

